
TheFunded Founder Gives Startups Some Advice - davidw
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/03/thefunded-founder-gives-startups-some-advice/
======
mrtron
What do you guys think about VCs sharing your information with others?

Necessary? Unethical?

I lean to the latter.

~~~
tptacek
Fact of life?

Plied with alcohol, I could provide multiple anecdotes about VCs taking
meetings solely to funnel competitive intel to portfolio companies; I did a
pitch meeting once where a senior partner for a top tier VC literally ambushed
us with a competitor in the room.

------
davidw
More here:

<http://thenextweb.org/2008/04/03/keynote-adeo-ressi/>

------
redorb
probably good advice, I wish I could only do business with friends that are
trust worthy but they aren't rich. This "real world advice"

------
wumi
pg or any of the YC founders want to comment?

